# Paph armeniacum x hangianum...



## biothanasis (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello all,

Could you please tell me if this is a sheath?????? If it is, this plant is the first that is going to bloom....wow I am amased.... (if it is of course)....
Please let me know... I have already crossed my fingers...
(The photos are from the same plant and sorry if the quality is poor...)


----------



## Roy (Jan 25, 2008)

I think I would be clapping hands if that were my plant. Looks like your on a winner there.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks like it to me. Congrats. 

Craig


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 25, 2008)

We will look forward to seeing the bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree. ARGHGHGHHHH! This is so frustrating!


----------



## Faan (Jan 25, 2008)

Give us a regular progress report. Well done


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 25, 2008)

Wiupieeeeeee...!!!!! I was hoping to hear that...  Thank you all because this happens thanks to your advice and instructions....:clap:
I will keep you updated...


----------



## Corbin (Jan 26, 2008)

Keep up the good work and post pictures of the progress.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello all,

This is how the bud and sheath looked like yesterday...


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats!!!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## swamprad (Feb 12, 2008)

It's progressing pretty quickly!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello all,

Is it growing fast...??? well, maybe... !!!! This is today's photo...


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks really nice. Can't wait to see the flower!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 14, 2008)

These are recent pictures of the bud...
The first was taken 4-5 days before today and the second one yesterday. The last photo shows how is the plant today... Enjoy.....


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 14, 2008)

Very Nice!!! It looks like it will be open within the week!!! 

Tom


----------



## jblanford (Mar 14, 2008)

That looks great, so close can't wait. Jim.


----------



## Heather (Mar 14, 2008)

Oooh, I cannot wait! I love hangianum hybrids!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 14, 2008)

Heather said:


> Oooh, I cannot wait! I love hangianum hybrids!



I do Agree!!! Can't Wait!!!!


Ramon


----------



## Bolero (Mar 16, 2008)

Should be a wonderful flower, looking forward to it.

I have this cross as well and am interested to see how yours turns out.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 18, 2008)

I am looking forward to its opening too...!!!! I have no idea how it is going to look like...!!!! Let's all wait for it...  Thank you...


----------



## micranthum (Mar 19, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> I am looking forward to its opening too...!!!! I have no idea how it is going to look like...!!!! Let's all wait for it...  Thank you...



Good luck, hangianum x armeniacum is a really beautifull hybrid. Like most of the hangianum hybrid, it's make huge flower. 

Here is a photo of one just opening:


----------



## Corbin (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it open yet?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 19, 2008)

micranthum said:


> Good luck, hangianum x armeniacum is a really beautifull hybrid. Like most of the hangianum hybrid, it's make huge flower.
> 
> Here is a photo of one just opening:



That is one great flower!


Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 19, 2008)

Not opened yet... It seems that the size of the bud is growing...


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello all,

This is the looks of the bud today... I think that the spotting on the pouch reveals something else.... Although the colour seems to getting yellow-green it resembles of an armeni white mostly, but leaves are totally different... I will wait to see what happens... enjoy...

Micranthum: what is the size of the flower you showed us? Thank you ...!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice, be careful not to knock the flower off if you're going to play with it!


----------



## Corbin (Mar 30, 2008)

Keep them coming


----------



## Ernie (Mar 30, 2008)

micranthum said:


> Good luck, hangianum x armeniacum is a really beautifull hybrid. Like most of the hangianum hybrid, it's make huge flower.
> 
> Here is a photo of one just opening:



Like most hangianum hybrids, it make me make huge something else. :rollhappy: That's just naughty. Blame it on Jim Roy's wine and jet lag and pretend I never typed it. 

-Steve Jobs (Ernie's naughty, evil twin)

PS yeah I know there's no time change between Winnipeg and Chicago, but I was fishing for excuses...


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2008)

This was the flower today... Tomorrow is a new day...


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost open. It seems pale in colour... Light green or yellow... Not as clear as micranthum's...


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 2, 2008)

Very nice. Give it a couple of days to really
fill out. I'd be happy with it. 

Craig


----------



## micranthum (Apr 2, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Micranthum: what is the size of the flower you showed us? Thank you ...!!!!



Biothanasis, the flower is about 16cm. Mine is quite different than yours, for those hybrid is is important to choose "good" parents in order to have good shape.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2008)

If you're not happy with it send it here!


----------



## Corbin (Apr 2, 2008)

I think it's to cold in NY Eric. He should send it down south to me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks good to me.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice creamy coloring Thanasis!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2008)

I wonder what the point of CITES enforcement of these hybrids is?


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 3, 2008)

I am glad you like it and I am happy to have it from the very beggining, but judging from the flower of mocranthum's plant I thought it was another hybrid...

The size of mine as measured today is 7cm... Do you think next bloom will be bigger??? It is its first flower and I enjoy it very much..


----------



## Hien (Apr 3, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> I am glad you like it and I am happy to have it from the very beggining, but judging from the flower of mocranthum's plant I thought it was another hybrid...



My thought is exact the same as yours. I kind of expect a much more flat & chubby pouch (I thought that both hangianum & armeniacum have pouches with more width then height)
I wonder what the hybrider see in the parents?


----------

